# Wanted : Someone Who Owns A G20 !



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey everyone.


i need someone who is willing to put their g20 in the body shop for about a month or so .

i would like to make a mold of kits for them.

the years of g20 im lookin for is 91 - 00

they must be willing to have the first custom made kit for the G20 and also willing to have their G20 down for a month. 

if you are willing please let me know !

[email protected]


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

You have a better shot at G20.net my friend lots of people are from where your at.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

StealthG20 said:


> *You have a better shot at G20.net my friend lots of people are from where your at. *


Do you have much done to your G20? Ever go to towers?


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes i do check out my website MY G20 

Lots of custom shit, custom turbo setup coming soon too...


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

nice! Are you gonna be at Moroso Dec 15? I'll be in the car show.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

I used to go to Tower Shops al the time until shit started going down and they closed it down, and i dont like it on Fridays. I might go to Moroso too so if i see you ill say whats up. My GF has a 01' SE and shes hooking it up little by little too. No performance mods, more into looks, shell be getting a kit soon. I want it more for racing once i get the turbo, plus other performance mods ill be doing. Your car is sweet ive seen it before.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanx, I'm slowly doing perf mods due to warranty. Waitin' for AEBS header now. I'm headin' to Moroso to run this Friday too on my 16s instead of the 18s. I think I saw her car on 595 the other day or another white Sentra w/ white rims.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Well shes the only one in the area, havent seen any other ones. Thats good that youre making that car quicker, i went to Moroso this friday but wasnt allowed to run because of the Citrus Nationals, they were practising so a good waste of an hour trip but whatever it was still fun, a spec-v ran a 14.8 i was happy.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

That's cool, What color was the spec? I hope he/she only had I/E, b/c with header they should be around the 14.6 mark depending on driver of course. Whenever I go there, it's a descrace to see modied Specs running much slower that me like 15.8-16.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

It was a blue one, it probably only had a CAI and headers but it wasnt that bad, but he could have done better as it was a good 58F up there. I could have probably ran a 15.6 or so, stock my friend ran a 15.9 and i beat him the other day so with my Pop charger and the fuel pressure regulator i should be running 15.6 15.5. I just want to run so then i could compare with the turbo.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Damn for real, he had a Spec-V? I have a base SE-R ran 15.3 stock. My friend had a Spec-V and always did around 15.5 to 16.0 w/ I/E. Needless to say I always gave him shit. lol He to this day still blames the car.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Some people just dont know how to drive stick, fortunately for us its just floorig it, i play with OD OFF 1, 2 to redline then OD on and let the car finish off.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Aight that the truth.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

I wish my car was stick though, ive raced a stick g20 before and the kid kicked my ass by 3 car lenghts, its mostly the launch after that i didnt gain neither did he. Some people just dont know how to launch, i have a friend with a modified GST and he runs 14.5 all night long when he should be in the mid 13's. Its not the car its the driver, there was also an Rx-7 with front mount intercooler twin turbo, the guy ran a 14.7. Always the driver, i expect to run with the turbo at least a 14.4 or so then S3 cams and hopefully mid to high 13's. Some kid in a 200sx SER with a turbo was run low 12's all night long it was sweet.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah my boy has a b13 with a DET runnin around 336hp to the wheels runnin 11 or 12s i forgot.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah those DET's can be powerful, ill do that later on as i have only 40k, but im leaning more towards an SR20VE and then doing a custom turbo as the VE has Variable Valve Timing and puts out 190hp, plus with the turbo who knows. There is a SR20VET that puts out i think 280hp, but its RWD and a truck engine.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I want to go turbo with my 2.5, but only time will tell.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah thats the best thing to do for these cars, hopefully i have the setup done by may or so, theres a pretigious shop around my house called PREMIER AUTOTEKNICS and they do awesome work. They turbo everything for around 2grand to $2500. Im just getting the DET setup but with a couple of upgrades, damn we have completely taken over this thread...


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah we have. What not get a DET for around 2000, so you can keep you stock engine in case you have any probs. Jus a thought. that is still a good price though, does that included parts/installation/tuning?


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

That includes all parts and installation, my engine is too new for that, and i really want to turbo the DE not get some used DET engine and then come across problems. DE first then by the time i get rid of it, the DET wont be aorund as much but the VE will so well see what happens.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Yeah I should of bought the SE if I wanted to go turbo but I wasn't thinkin' then about that. I wouldn't of traded my '95 200SX SE-R in if it wasn't in a bad accident due to the bad driving of a street sweeper.  I wanted to drop a DET in to that bad boy.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn sorry to hear that, but thinks happen for a reason. But i still bet that youre very happy with your new SER!! All motor is the best way anyways but to get more power out forced induction rules.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

That's how I always see things too. As shitty as things can be sometimes, it's all for a reson. I definately still love my new SE-R, but the downside to that is now I have payments. Oh well.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah payments do suck ass, but hey thats life.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm tryin' to pay it off early. I pay about $50 extra each month just to help.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Thats gonna help in the long run, how many years did you finance? Mines paid off already


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

5 yrs, I'll prolly have it paid off in 4. The good thing is I have simple interest too. Damn yours is already paid off, must be nice.  I'd prob be much closer if I stop spending so much on mine.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

I dropped lots of money the first year, but i didnt pay for the car fully. my parents, uncle, grandparents all pitched in and made a downpayment of 70% of the price, and i got stuck with the rest, which i already payed off. Then did my mods, fuck the warranty...lol


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I'd say fuck the warranty if I didn't have anymore payments either. Sux b/c I 've had to pay for all 5 of my past cars myself, but still manage to mods them too. hehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

is your se-r automatic? havent seen one before, just curious


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I'd shoot myself if I had an auto SE-R.

Oh by the way, StealthG20 I saw your car at both Towers last Friday and Moroso on Sunday. I must say You car looks very nice/clean in person. You should head out to the Nissan meet this weekend Cybernation(dyno day) Sat and John Loyd Park Sun.


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

Yo wut up..... hey i just moved to pompano and i have a 01 gxe auto 1.8 and it is hard as shit to find someone/somewhere to hop this damn thing up? any ideas or people you could recommend. if so please post. all i have done right now is a ractive exhaust muffler and a w/a/i its hard to find a c/a/i for a new 1.8 plus full exhaust. the only one so far is hotshot but they got crazy prices. latazzz


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Brooklyn-B15 said:


> *Yo wut up..... hey i just moved to pompano and i have a 01 gxe auto 1.8 and it is hard as shit to find someone/somewhere to hop this damn thing up? any ideas or people you could recommend. if so please post. all i have done right now is a ractive exhaust muffler and a w/a/i its hard to find a c/a/i for a new 1.8 plus full exhaust. the only one so far is hotshot but they got crazy prices. latazzz *


Yo Brooklyn, probably wanna post in the B15 section. Your gonna have better luck there than here. The G20 always had a SR20DE.


----------

